# Rogers Blinds



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking into buying the Rogers toughman blind that comes with the snowcover. anybody have any experience with these? also is the snow cover that comes with it made of tyvek or is it an actual snow cover?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Give em a call...staff there are always more than helpfull.


----------



## Brsutton86 (Jan 21, 2010)

I dont know about the toughman or snow cover, but I bought the smaller goosebuster layout. Its really nice and made just as well as the avery ones. Its a bit smaller than most of them but Im a skinny man and wanted a smaller profile one. I love mine and the toughman is a bigger version Id say its pretty nice. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

a friend just bought a Rogers Snow cover for his Finisher. Very nice. Not a paper towel like the FA brands.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i have two snow covers, used them on a couple dozen hunts. Seem to work good


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

All of the Rogers brand snow covers are made of 600 d polyester. I just got their Finisher cover and have to say it is very well made and even comes with a bag to help keep it clean. :thumb:


----------



## honkerz (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a toughman a month ago and have hunted everyday since, it has held up very well, well worth the money, wish I would have got it a long time ago.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

bought a rogers snow cover this last year for my FA SUB, it is a very nice cover! thick material, and it fits great! I think Rogers has a lot of good "roger products" and for a very good price, i have a couple of the bags!


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

buy the final approach SUB GREAT BLIND GOOD PRICE last , bob :beer:


----------



## Jordan Keil (Feb 3, 2011)

is the toughman basically a finisher or groundforce?


----------



## Brsutton86 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes its very similar to the finisher. It actually is alot easier to put togeather than than the finisher 2. My bro in law has a finisher and he always has a hard time puttin his up. Rogers use little snap in pins, which are easier and faster!!


----------

